
Tobacco Products, Abstract Art and General Adversarial Networks - Remote_Coder
https://www.remotecoder.net/general-adversarial-network-art-tabacco/
======
Remote_Coder
A series of three experiments to generate acceptable "fake" images from three
training sets.

